# Streamlight Strion - Holsters?



## sankin (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been looking into purchasing a Strion recently, and all the reviews I read seem to say it's a very good light. 

I currently carry an Inova X5, but I have a surefire z2 also. The reason I hardly use the Z2 is because of the short runtime and the high cost of batteries. The Strion seems to be the solution to this. I've heard that it is almost as bright as a Surefire with a P60 bulb. Is this true?

Anyone have any opinions on using a Strion as a daily carry light?

Also, the main question I wanted to ask: Is there a holster (preferably nylon) that fits the Strion well?

Thanks,

sankin


----------



## bones_708 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bunch of holsters work with the strion ripoffs.com is a great place to look. I'm also a big fan of using a p90 with 2 rcr123's which will make your surefire much brighter and guilt free! The strion is a good light though and it is nice not to mess with batteries and charging and ect.


----------



## springbok (Dec 28, 2006)

I use the strion whilst on duty. I use a Uncle Mikes holster, which was universal for a surefire 6p/G2 flashlight.

I used to carry a surefire G2, and decided on the strion because the cost of buying new batteries was a lot. The Strion was a good solution as it was rechargebale.

I like the light, and find it on par or a little above my previos G2 nitrolon.

The strion will evetually be my backup light, as I am now shopping for a primary light. (venturing towards the Borealis).

Stay safe brother/
Springbok.


----------



## sankin (Dec 30, 2006)

So 6p/G2 holsters fit the strion? How well (are they too tight / loose?)?


----------



## jarobi (Dec 30, 2006)

I carried a Strion for over a year, daily use, in a SF V20 holster. It fits, but is a little long, there was 3/4 inch more velcro left unused than with a G2. Also, I had to really back the tailcap off or it would turn on while driving. I didn't really care for the light too much, it killed my fingers as I used it all the time in momentary. Mine would hit overdischarge protection a lot; sometimes I'd get the advertised runtime, sometimes 40 minutes. I put skateboard tape on it for grip; the standard checkering was pretty useless for my application. I still prefer the Stingers. Not knocking the light, just didn't fit my bill very well. It is a good bright throwy light that pays for itself really quick though.
I'd go with this holster over the V20:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1500


Regards,
Jim


----------



## carrot (Dec 30, 2006)

I like my Strion very much. I haven't obtained a holster for it, and while it fits into my Maxpedition holster, I'm planning to buy the leather Streamlight one.


----------



## JAYBIRD1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the holster from lighthound it works great on my strion and also use it on the g2 and scorpion, it has a little longer flap on it.


----------



## sankin (Jan 19, 2007)

Since the strion doesn't have a lock out tailcap, is there any holster that will prevent it from being turned on while it's in the holster? extra space at the bottom or something?


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've carried my Strion in a SF V21 holster for a while prior to that I carried it in a holder that left the tailcap exposed. 

The V21 holster is a little big diameter wise, but I like that because it goes in and out easier. When ever I carry my 6P in the same holster it is a little tight.

My Strion has only came on in the holster once and that's because I was rubbing up against a structure while reaching to work on a wire bundle for a long period of time.

However with the Leather holder that left the tailcap exposed I would find, usually after sitting in a drivers seat, the tailcap had loosened a bit. One time I found the tailcap so loose it was about to fall off and that's when I decided to get the V21.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 19, 2007)

I used a Strion at length for the first time a few weeks ago, and found it pretty close to the same size as my TL-2. It should fit in any of the holsters that are made for compact lights, like the Surefire G2/6P, Streamlight TL-2, or Pelican M6. Streamlight offers some low cost nylon holsters that are available from some of the larger sites that sell Streamlight products (Optics Planet has a very large inventory of SL products,) and they might also be available at your local police/fire uniform supply store. The tailcap button is pretty close to flush with the tailcap so it shouldn't be a concern for accidental activation. The button just pushes the battery forward to activate the switch that is located in the head of this light.

With regards to what you heard about the Strion being almost as bright as a P60, that would be incorrect. The Strion is much brighter than any of the 2 CR123 lights, including the Pelican M6 and even exceeds the throw of the Dorcy Spyders. Think of it more in terms of a current generation Stinger whose growth was stunted. (current Stinger being not as bright as the original since the introduction of the textured reflector.)

If you're looking at the Strion as a replacement for a Surefire P60 based light, then it would certainly fill the bill. While I can't say for sure, if you need a grip ring like the one that you have on the Z2, I'd think that the one from the SL NF-2 might fit the Strion, and you can probably get that as a replacement part from a SL dealer/repair station




sankin said:


> I've been looking into purchasing a Strion recently, and all the reviews I read seem to say it's a very good light.
> 
> I currently carry an Inova X5, but I have a surefire z2 also. The reason I hardly use the Z2 is because of the short runtime and the high cost of batteries. The Strion seems to be the solution to this. I've heard that it is almost as bright as a Surefire with a P60 bulb. Is this true?
> 
> ...


----------



## sankin (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I compared my Strion and my P60 Z2 side by side and the Z2 seems brighter - or at least has a larger overall beam.

The V21 works well with it though?


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 19, 2007)

You can adjust the focus of the Strion so that it has a compable size spot. If you're sure that your Z2 is brighter, you may have an exceptionally bright lamp assembly, as the P60's aren't exactly the top performers in that class. Either that or there may be something wrong with the Strion.



sankin said:


> Thanks for the info! I compared my Strion and my P60 Z2 side by side and the Z2 seems brighter - or at least has a larger overall beam.
> 
> The V21 works well with it though?


----------



## Mike 208 (Jan 19, 2007)

When I carried the Strion at work (I tend to switch lights frequently), I found the Bianchi AccuMold (nylon) holster for my SF 6P worked very well with the Strion. This holster has a flap closure and 2 1/4" belt loop (no clip) The holster will also work with the SF G2, SL Scorpion (xenon and LED models) and the Pelican M6/PM6 (all models). I forgot the model number of the holster, but Bianchi should have a web site you can browse.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## sankin (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I'll compare the Z2 and the Strion after a fresh charge, and make sure i've got the P60 in the Z2.

Do they make a lock out tailcap for the Strion?


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 22, 2007)

The Strion should fit in any holster that is designed for the TL-2, G2, 6P, etc.
Makers of police duty belt accessories usually have two sizes for compact lights, one is the small one that will fit your Strion (or TL-2, G2, 6P, et al), the other one, a larger size for the Steamlight Stinger series.

I don't know why the fixation on the lock out tailcap. But if you turn out the tailcap far enough the battery won't be able to reach the switch and you'll have your lockout. Just to reinterate, the tailcap is just a button that raises the battery, it's not really a switch, the switch is at the other end of the battery.



sankin said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'll compare the Z2 and the Strion after a fresh charge, and make sure i've got the P60 in the Z2.
> 
> Do they make a lock out tailcap for the Strion?


----------



## sankin (Jan 22, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> The Strion should fit in any holster that is designed for the TL-2, G2, 6P, etc.
> I don't know why the fixation on the lock out tailcap. But if you turn out the tailcap far enough the battery won't be able to reach the switch and you'll have your lockout. Just to reinterate, the tailcap is just a button that raises the battery, it's not really a switch, the switch is at the other end of the battery.



I don't want the light to turn on when I sit down or whatever... 

My Strion doesn't lock out at all - even when the tailcap is barely threaded on, I can still activate the light.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jan 23, 2007)

Push on the edge of the switch. Meaning push on the metal part rather than the plastic part. As long as the light doesn't come on when your pushing on the metal part then when you sit down and the light pushs on something it won't come on.

I generally only turn my tailcap back a half turn, just enough so that it doesn't come on while pushing on the metal part of the switch, and it doesn't come on unless I want it too. 

Take the battery out and look at it so you understand how it works.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess everyone's usage is a little different, I've seen quite a few officers who have Strion's nestled in loop holders on their belts without activating the light when they sit down. But if yours comes on easily in your usage, you might want to consider one of the leather bottomed pouch holders (or one of the faux leather ones,) as they often have a recessed cutout at the bottom to prevent accidental activation. Since they're designed for a 2.25 inch Sam Browne belt, it should be suitable for most uses. You'd want the one that is made for the smaller CR123 lights, that should fit the Strion as well. 



sankin said:


> I don't want the light to turn on when I sit down or whatever...
> 
> My Strion doesn't lock out at all - even when the tailcap is barely threaded on, I can still activate the light.


----------

